# Outlook - filter email to certain folders



## byepeeps (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi,

Using Outlook how do I filter my incoming messages to go to certain folders. I have 3 different email addresses and what I want is to have 3 folders, with the incoming mail to go to the appropriate folder. So 'email address 1' to go to 'email address 1' folder, 'email address 2' to go to email address 2 folder and so on. How do I do this?

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Create your folders, then under tools go to rules and create a rule to sort the mail.


----------



## byepeeps (Mar 20, 2004)

Can you be a little more specific about how to do it, once the folder is created. There's a lot of options to choose from.


----------

